

Any Tcl hackers here - jemptymethod

Any Tcl hackers on HN?  I ask because I'm preparing to open source a project in Tcl that most people have been telling me seems quite compelling.  In my most grandiose vision its a project which in turn could enable other startups.  Anyway, just want to see who out here hacks Tcl, and/or might be interested in the announcement of the release of version 0.1.  Until then, vapor-tastically yours....
======
eam
I believe davidw(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=davidw>) is a Tcl
hacker.

------
Shooter
I used to use Tcl (with AOLServer and ACS/OpenACS.) It's not my favorite
language by any stretch of the imagination, but I would use it again if there
was a compelling reason to do so.

------
jemptymethod
Hah I've already told davidw about the idea but thanks, I've known him online
from other Tcl forums

